
Is ketamine the new wonder drug for depression? - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/ketamine-nasal-spray-depression-mental-health-suicidal-thoughts-antidepressants-cure-a8307336.html
======
DrScump
BBC from yesterday, 320+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16846781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16846781)

